# Beejie Bear's first week at home



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, my name is BJ and I've been in my new home in Orange County for a whole week! My grandma Kathy called me Grant, but my new mommy named me BJ ('cept she mostly calls me Beejie) because she says I'm a bundle of joy. If anyone asks, though, tell them it's BJ for Bubba Joe, okay? Cuz I heard that there was a puppy whose mom called him Precious in front of everyone at puppy kindergarten and he never lived it down. 

I have a big sister named Abby. She's a Cavalier King Charles, which means she's got lots and lots of long hair that you can grab. She also has tummy spigots like my mom Queenie but they're all empty -- I think Abby is embarrassed about that, 'cuz when I tried them out she jumped up on the couch and didn't come down for a really long time. 

My new backyard is really big and has lots of fun stuff in it. My favorite is the la-ven-der. It's fun to bop it and watch the tall pointy part swing back and forth, except you shouldn't oughta do that if there's a bee on it. Bees aren't very fun. 

At night, I sleep in my crate in mommy's room. I slept all night the first night, but the second night I was bored and cried a bunch of times so mommy got up and let me outside and then I played with her. Then mommy talked to grandma Kathy and grandma Kathy busted me, so now I just sleep all night through. 

I'm having a good time in my new home, and my mom says thank you, thank you to grandma Kathy for letting me come here. Now I'm going to play with my flossie; yum!! Very truly yours, BJ (remember, it's for Bubba Joe!) 

P.S. We're working on attaching some photos; maybe later! Jane


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

:welcome: Jane and BJ! Can't wait to see your cute pictures with your new mom and family.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Welcome BJ. You sound like a very handsome young man and I can hardly wait for some pictures to confirm it.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome little cutie BJ !


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Here are some photos of our first week. BJ is so much fun and such a sweetie. Plus, fingers crossed, he's doing very well with the housebreaking. 

Jane


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

:welcome:Jane and BJ !! Can't wait for some pictures


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute! Love the photo of them sleeping on the couch!

Your post from "BJ" was adorable!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

oh ...look wish full thinking....thanks for the pictures


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum BJ and Jane. BJ is so cute. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

He is so cute! I too love that picture of him sleeping on the sofa and the one in the toy box. Adorable!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

He's adorable. I love the picture in the toy box. Had to look twice to find him in there....


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Awww! Welcome!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

He's VERY cute! Love the toy box...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome, BJ and mom! He's a doll!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I am so happy you joined so we get to watch little BJ grow up, congratulations he is adorable.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!! Nice lookin dog ya got there! 

Ryan


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I love the picture with the lavender, too. MacGyver was fond of batting flowers when he was little.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

that toy box is great!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to you both. Bj is adorable!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

How cute is he. Welcome!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

BJ is SOOOO cute  Are the two of them playing yet?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

BJ is an absolute doll puppy. Welcome.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, BJ chomps on Abby's tail and then Abby runs and BJ chases her, does that count??? 

BJ was used to playing with Queenie, so within seconds of meeting Abby he had grabbed her ear and pulled her hair! So for the first couple of days, Abby swung between a kind of horrified fascination and a tragic "Why did you decide to ruin my life?". I just let Abby come and go as she wanted, and pretty soon the fascination won out. When he gets too rough with his puppy teeth and exuberance, she jumps up on the couch and ignores him. He doesn't like that, so he's learning pretty fast not to do that. 

Actually, they're both curled up on my feet right now sleeping, which is a very good sign after only a week. And for the last two days, BJ follows in Abby's steps when she's "investigating" in the backyard. If she puts her nose down and sniffs something, BJ does the same thing when she moves on; it's their version of "Simon Says", I guess.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

WELCOME BJ (and Abby and Jane)! So glad you've joined us. Keep the story going and LOVE the pictures!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Please come to our next Orange County playdate...*

Were in Redondo Beach but we make the drive down each time Elayne puts something together. So fun to meet each other and the dogs love it too!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

OMG, Simon Says, that's so cute! They really do learn from each other, it makes sense now the training books i've been reading that say to think like a dog, train them like their mother or older dogs in the pack would. He is just adorable, congratulations!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

congrats! their playing sounds familiar...as when my posh sees my sister in-law's 4 year old cavalier lucy she wants to play play play and lucy is kind of "aloof" but she does play some finally....meanwhile, my mother and father in-law have recently added a cavalier puppy to their family and he LOVES playing with Posh, he's relentless. fun to see that your two are really figuring it all out, and nice that Abby can get away from her little brother up on the couch too.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

:welcome:Jane, BJ and Abby! BJ is adorable!
Gina


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

BJ is not only cute, but he is smart! He is following his sister letting her know he can play her way but he will expect her to play his way soon too! <grin> Abby is being a great big sister and since she "allows" him to sleep with her at your feet is a huge! How sweet!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

BJ is a sweetie pie - so cute!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

jane, welcome to the forum. coco and i are looking forward to meeting you at our next playdate in hungtinton beach, please come. judy


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jane, BJ and Abby. Love your posts of BJ's reactions to his new home and name!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome brother BJ! Gabby will be so excited to see him again. I hope we have a play day soon so we can all meet you and your furkids. 
Jane, welcome to our forum family!
Carole


----------

